# Troxel seat-spring troubles



## OhioJones (May 25, 2019)

As you can see the bolt has been worn down over time. I managed to secure bolts with the same tabs on them. The issue i am having is trying to come up with a logical of removing the worn bolt. I would prefer not to jump right to 'heat and beat'. 
Any advice is more than welcome. I cannot get a clear shot of the tabs themselves.


----------



## buickmike (May 25, 2019)

Place the "ear" of the spring in vise then spread the tang with a screw driver.


----------



## buickmike (May 25, 2019)

This is something I rigged up Button head fasteners with a nut ground down to capture the tang of spring.


----------



## OhioJones (May 25, 2019)

buickmike said:


> This is something I rigged up Button head fasteners with a nut ground down to capture the tang of spring.
> 
> View attachment 1004084
> 
> View attachment 1004085



Thanks a ton! Smooth as silk.


----------



## bobcycles (May 25, 2019)

If you need a couple of those Trox carriage bolts...I have a few spares..
shoot me your mailing address


----------

